

Dynamo and CouchDB Clusters - timf
http://blog.cloudant.com/dynamo-and-couchdb-clusters

======
rb2k_
Isn't it a bit of an overkill to basically add a dynamo layer to couchdb? The
only thing that made CouchDB separate from most other document stores are the
incrementally generate views and maybe the MVCC append-only approach or the
REST interface. Existing Dynamo based solutions like e.g. Riak already have a
REST interface, Riak's "Bitcask" is an append-only storage engine and as far
as I know, it also features MVCC. So the difference between this and RIAK are
the incremental views? Something that could probably be easily added using its
commit hooks

edit: don't get me wrong, I really like couchDB. It's pleasant to work with
and the incremental views are a nice feature

~~~
jchrisa
The nice thing about this is that now you really can scale CouchApps up to the
size of Facebook. Write once for your local laptop, keep it running smoothly
for millions of users. :)

~~~
rb2k_
That's the advantage of having a hosted solution.But from a technical
standpoint, wouldn't that work with e.g. Riak too?

